# When do companies announce Dividend total?



## lach_r (4 January 2020)

Hi basic questions here. 
Just wondering when do companies announce how much dividends they will pay, is it on the ex-dividend date or on the dividend pay date or somewhere else like financial report for that period?
Cheers,


----------



## Belli (5 January 2020)

lach_r said:


> somewhere else like financial report for that period




This.

A quick look at companies when they announce their results to the ASX website would have answered the question.


----------



## lach_r (5 January 2020)

Thanks for that. Better to ask I guess

Wasn't sure if dividend totals were in the reports prior


----------



## Knobby22 (5 January 2020)

lach_r said:


> Thanks for that. Better to ask I guess
> 
> Wasn't sure if dividend totals were in the reports prior



Its normally, but not always, when they issue their preliminary reports and usually the dividend entitlement date is the same time to reward their long term holders rather than the day traders.

Sometimes they haven't decided at the report stsge or do set different dates though this is unusual and most likely from     small companies.


----------

